# square d meter socket parts



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

sunmaster said:


> hi, new to the forum, have a question i have an older ( 1987 ) square d 4 pack and 1 of the meter sockets has melted and took 1 of the clips and the load side bus bar out, can anyone tell me where i can get parts for this?


Maybe a reseller, typical meter stacks are junk in a box and we typically end up robbing parts from spare meter cans if they exist, buying from a reseller of used stuff and best of all full replacement as the new junk is as bad as the old junk, even Square D's which is the top of the line junk.


----------

